# Wax-It: Mercedes SLS AMG



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

*For those who want to read the original write-up in Dutch on our website, click here.


For those looking for the bigger picture, click here.


Or you can of course follow us on Facebook and follow everything we do!  
*

_*> All pictures can be enlarged by clicking them <
*_
_________________________________

As a professional detailer we see all kind of cars in our shop and every single one of them gets a special treatment based on one of our variety of detailing services. When a car joined us for a maintenance plan we can keep the car looking perfect year after year. But the first time it is at our shop it needs to be perfect, so we can keep continuing maintenance on a perfect paint and car.

When this particular customer told us about his SLS we almost instantly agreed it should get the full Concours treatment as a start. A car receiving this kind of treatment is sure to get the best things possible. Every singly piece of paint, visible or accessible is treated with the best products available. Nothing is skipped. This kind of treatment on this car we immediately chose the detailers classic, the renowned Swissvax.

  

After foaming the car we followed by washing with Swissvax Car Bath combined with a new wool washmitt. Swissvax differentiates to other shampoo's on multiple levels. The product is very concentrated and that's why 5ml can be enough for a 10liter bucket. (Depending on the water hardness in your area) Furthermore it makes the water dry slower, the water doesn't evaporate as quickly and this aids in the drying afterwards. The nice coconut smell is just a nice addition. 

The wheels were cleaned using the Wheel Woolies (and it three different sizes) agitating Swissvax Wheel to make sure every singly corner is perfectly clean. After the car was washed and dried it's time to remove the stubborn dirt contamination. The car only had 5000km and sees the daylight when the sun is shining so there were some minor contaminations. Small enough to be removed with a soft clay, we chose the green Gloss-It. Meanwhile we attached the car's battery to a triple charger so this will remain in perfect condition during the entire treatment.

  

The engine compartiment had some minor chalk spots which could be easily removed using a dressing for plastics and rubber. Our choice of the day was Swissvax Protecton on a microfibre pad to get it looking nice again. This way the plastic becomes water repellent so we won't be seeing these kind of spots again. 
You can apply Swissvax Protecton using a pad or by spraying it all over the plastic. Whatever you choose it is important to remove the residue with a clean mf-cloth to achieve a smooth finish.

  

The interior was very new so it only needed some refreshing. Everything was cleaned using brushes, George (the vacuumcleaner) en of course a variety of towels and cloths. Leather was cleaned en fed using the Swissvax Leather Care products. We always clean the leather before applying the conditioner to make sure it doesn't get saturated. When only conditioning and never cleaning the leather it'll start to shine after a while. Saturated leather will attract dust and dirt, you can compare it to a dirty skin. So it is important to clean your leather every now and then even if you're very tidy!

  

In the trunk there were some spots because of luggage hitting the plastic. This was treated using the Swissvax Protecton too. After fully cleaning and protecting the interior we cleaned the inside windows. It is important to use a glass cleaner with low percentage of alcohol so it doesn't stain the interior or it could discolor rubbers and trim. The towel should be one with a very small fibre, like the ones used in clinics. The finer the fibre, the lower the chance of stripes or fibres on the glass.

  

After finishing the interior it is time to start on the exterior. When the wheels are removed we could clean these by hand using Swissvax Cleaner Fluid. The wheel is
protected using Swissvax Autobahn by hand. Doing this by hand makes the wax softer and easier to apply, this way you won't be using too much. After an hour we removed the wax. Wheelnuts and brake calipers received the same treatment so they will stay protected.

A first layer of Swissvax Pneu is left for the entire day so it can protrude into the tire. Adding a second one a few hours before delivery makes sure you get a deep and evenly black tire.

  

The paint was in good condition with some minor random scratches, the metallic particles made it very hard to capture these on camera. A slight haze on the paint needed to be remove to achieve maximum gloss and shine. A lot of the actual gloss is in the preparation of the paint and not the wax.

  

The car was fully corrected by dual action to remove the hazing, this in combination with Swissvax Cleaner Fluid Pro. This was enough to remove the minor scratches in the paint. Some paint chips were degreased using IPA so we could add a small drop of Imola Grey Metallic paint. These two spots were not sanded down and polished because of the location.
A steady hand and a very fine brush is the perfect match for a small stone chip repair.

Cleaner Fluid was applied to remove any residue on the paint after polishing like oil or finger prints. This prepares the paint before applying the wax. Residue on the paint could result in the wax not bonding perfectly which has it results on the durability. Two layers of Swissvax Concorso given 12hours each to cure to combine maximum reflection, gloss and depth with the ultimate carnaubawax protection.

  

  

Finishing the final details on the SLS's exterior. The exhaust was polished using Swissvax Metal Polish. All the door, trunk and motor seals were conditioned using Swissvax Seal Feed. All other exterior plastics were cleaned using Swissvax Protecton.

  

The only thing left for us to do was taking the picture, a lot of them! Every car we work on is special, but detailing an SLS AMG is extraordinary. 
Hierna rest ons jammer genoeg niets meer naast het nemen van heel wat na foto's. Iedere wagen heeft een specifieke uitdaging om er aan te werken, maar het detailen van een Mercedes SLS AMG en hierbij dan nog eens alles te mogen doen om de wagen perfect te krijgen is en blijft toch bijzonder. It goes without saying that the customer was very happy!

  

  

  

  

  

Kind Regards,

The Wax-It crew!


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

very very nice


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

great work :thumb:


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

Nice, but that Porsche 356 in the background :argie:

Will we see a write-up on that?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

What a car,very nice work done...


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Superb attention to detail - love it! 

Alan W


----------



## himpe (Apr 20, 2006)

Posambique said:


> Nice, but that Porsche 356 in the background :argie:
> 
> Will we see a write-up on that?


Absolutely ! 

We now have a 964 speedster in from the same owner :thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Amazing car, nice write up and very good job.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Truly amazing work yet again :thumb: and what a place to work, going by some of the last pictures


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Fantastic work onwhat is arguably one of the most stunning cars available IMO


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

The SLS looks better each time I see it. Very nice car, looks great after your work.


----------



## harrylall (Oct 1, 2009)

that car is truly stunning to look at


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

You could just take a seat and keep looking at it! 

But of course we'd rather take a seat and drive it


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

Any requests on what should be in our next writeup? Any particular subject?

Still deciding between Gloss-it Signature Gloss (AM V8) or a Porsche's (996 turbo) sticky paint.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Wax-IT.be said:


> Any requests on what should be in our next writeup? Any particular subject?
> 
> Still deciding between Gloss-it Signature Gloss (AM V8) or a Porsche's (996 turbo) sticky paint.


Both please! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Some brilliant shots there. Love a write up with really decent photos for a change! Top work on a beautiful car!


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow thats stunning what a sexy looking car and a great detail aswell


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Fantstic work enjoyed the write up too!
Chris


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

I love the second to last picture really shows the professional workshop and 3 great cars


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Looking outstanding Bert! Very good job!


----------

